# "Exchange 2000" vs "Public ShareFolder" was ist besser geeignet für OutlookDaten



## Grafixboy (31. Januar 2005)

Gehe Ich recht in der Annahme das "Public ShareFolder" wesentlich besser geeignet ist für gemeinsam genutzte Outlook-Daten wie Beispielsweise für die Kontakt- und Terminverwaltung desweiteren für Mail und Kalender.
Habe mal die Vorteile und Nachteile gegenübergestellt welche ich beim   'n gefunden habe.
Sieht für mich, wegen der überwiegenden VT, nach einer klaren Sache aus.
Bitte um Hilfe von Leuten welche schon mit beiden zu tun hatten.
...oder mich noch aus wesentliche Dinge hinzuweisen, welche ich vielleicht als Neuling, außer acht gelassen habe

*MS Exchange 200X*
*VT.: * 
	+max 25 Cients
	+Datenverlustsicher bei unerwarteten
	 Absturz und Ausfällen
	 (weil transaktionsorientiert)
	+umfangreiche Funktionalität
*NT.:* 
                -Sicherheitslöscher
	 massisch Patches und Updates
	-kostenintensiv hoher Preis
	 5,793,74€ (für 25 Clients)
	-kompatibilitätsprobleme
	 (schon Probelme mit Win 98)
	-höherer administrativer Aufwand

*Public ShareFolder*
*VT.:* 
               +keine Beschränkung der angegebenen
	 Userzahl
	+ geringerer administrativer Aufwand
	 (leichter wartbar)
	+ niedrigerer Preis
	 zum vergleich 2922,41€ (für 50 Clients)
	+keine bekannten Kompatibilitätsprobleme
	 (ab Win 98 SE nutzbar)
	+als Dienst administriebar
	+leichter zu erlernen
	+ über DFÜ und VPN zugreifbar
	+ gringer Installations- und Konfigurations-
	  Aufwand
*NT.: *
 	-(nur) annähernd  selber Funktions-
	 umfang
	-bei Abstürzen nicht so sicher
	 (Datenverlust) denke ich ?

Danke im vorraus die sich durch die "für" und "wieders" durchgearbeitet haben und sich dann zu einem abschließenden Resümee   gekommen sind. und dies hier gepostet haben.
PS: Entschuldigung wegen der aufmachung aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie man hier eine Tabelle anlegt wenn das überhaupt geht, wers weiß kanns mir schreiben.


----------



## Grafixboy (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo ?   
Kennt keiner "Public ShareFolder" ehemals "Public Outlook" 
oder war es "Outlook ShareFolder" weiß nicht mehr oder war 
noch nie jemand gezwungen sich zwischen zwei Prog's zu 
entscheiden.!?

Ich hoffe auf POST's ts ts

MfG Grafixboy


----------

